# New labs after WP thyroid for 2 months



## lsmorris (Sep 26, 2016)

About two months ago I switched from Levothyroxine 175 mcg to WP Thyroid 130mg. It was a rocky start.... having to take half a pill for a couple of weeks. I just had labs done and am not sure what to think of the results. I know that free t4 levels usually fall on NDT, but my TSH while still in range is on the higher side.

I did not take the WP thyroid until after the labs were drawn. So it was about 24 hours after my previous dose.

TSH 3.48 (.46 - 4.68)

T4 free 0.59 (.65 - 1.68)

T3 free 3.45 (2.77 - 5.27)

Reverse T3 was not ordered

Going by 1/2 to 3/4 of the free T3 range I am guessing, I am hypothyroid? I have been freezing and have some joint pain, but overall I am feeling better with switching to WP Thyroid. Unfortunately with the shortage, I am not sure what is going to happen. I have an appointment with my Dr. on Wednesday 11/22

on September 28th the results were:

TSH .09 (.46 - 4.68)

T4 free 1.95 (.65 - 1.68)

T3 free 3.92 (2.77 - 5.27)

Reverse T3 34.5 (9.2 -24.1)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are still very hypo.

Too bad they did not order the reverse T3.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It's usually recommended to have a gap of 15-16 hours between your last dose and labs. 24 hours is a pretty big gap so your numbers may be lower than they truly are.


----------



## lsmorris (Sep 26, 2016)

So I was switched to Amour because of the WP thyroid shortage and I have been on 120 mg since November. I had lab work done and my doctors office called and wants me to lower my dose to 90 mg.

I really don't have any hyper symptoms at all. My latest labs are:
Free T3 3.77 (2.77-5.27)
Free T4 .63 (.65-1.86)
Tsh .12 ( .46-4.68)

I had my last dose of Armour about 12 hours before the labs were drawn. I am not sure that I should be decreasing at this point. I haven't been on NDT for too long so am not really sure how labs typically look when taking this medication. Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It looks like your doctor is basing things off of your TSH, which naturally decreases on meds like Armour. Your FT3 is low (the midpoint of the range is 4.02 and we usually like to see results in the upper half of the range), so an increase is actually in order.


----------

